# Putin offers Japan a peace treaty



## Bleipriester (Sep 12, 2018)

Putin expressed his wish to implement a WWII peace treaty with Japan this year.

Putin wants a peace treaty with Japan 'before the end of this year'


----------



## Correll (Sep 12, 2018)

Good. I like to see peace.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 12, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> Putin expressed his wish to implement a WWII peace treaty with Japan this year.
> 
> Putin wants a peace treaty with Japan 'before the end of this year'



Hmmm.  Funny, that.

I didn't know they'd remained in a state of war all these years.


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 12, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Putin expressed his wish to implement a WWII peace treaty with Japan this year.
> ...


I wasn´t aware of that too.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Sep 12, 2018)

Sort of like the Neutrality Pact between Germany and Russia during WW2.  How did that end up?


----------



## Correll (Sep 12, 2018)

shockedcanadian said:


> Sort of like the Neutrality Pact between Germany and Russia during WW2.  How did that end up?




Russia and Japan, are both aging and rapidly shrinking populations. Neither are going to war.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 12, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> Putin expressed his wish to implement a WWII peace treaty with Japan this year.
> 
> Putin wants a peace treaty with Japan 'before the end of this year'


why?

Is there tension between the 2 countries?

is putin desperate for a trading partner?

does he not get enough time in the spotlight?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 12, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> Putin expressed his wish to implement a WWII peace treaty with Japan this year.
> 
> Putin wants a peace treaty with Japan 'before the end of this year'



Will he be willing to give up the land the Russians took at the end of WW2?


----------



## shockedcanadian (Sep 12, 2018)

Correll said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > Sort of like the Neutrality Pact between Germany and Russia during WW2.  How did that end up?
> ...




Then why even the need for such an agreement?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 12, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Putin expressed his wish to implement a WWII peace treaty with Japan this year.
> ...


if he can trade it for a sweet trade deal..


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 12, 2018)

shockedcanadian said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > shockedcanadian said:
> ...


Russia is broke af, and need all the good will they can muster


----------



## Correll (Sep 12, 2018)

shockedcanadian said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > shockedcanadian said:
> ...



Don't know, don't care.


----------



## Windparadox (Sep 12, 2018)

`
The only reason Stalin declared war against Japan was for territory.
`


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 12, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Putin expressed his wish to implement a WWII peace treaty with Japan this year.
> ...


It is in the article.


----------



## fncceo (Sep 12, 2018)

Japan and Russia have been in a disagreement for 70 years over the Sakhalin Islands.  It hasn't been a shooting war.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 12, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> Putin expressed his wish to implement a WWII peace treaty with Japan this year.
> 
> Putin wants a peace treaty with Japan 'before the end of this year'


Sooooo, what does Putin really want out of this.........  Russians don't take a dump without a plan so why now, what's the real reason behind this?


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 12, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Putin expressed his wish to implement a WWII peace treaty with Japan this year.
> ...


Don´t play the naive guy. It is obvious that Russia wants to politically neutralize Japan.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 12, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Not being naive and that's the obvious answer but I doubt it's the whole reason.


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 12, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Then don´t pretend and of course Russia seeks more trade options.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 12, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Another obvious answer.....  Duh......


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 12, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Why post such questions then?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 12, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Musings, simply musings......  Not to mention the addeded troll dig opportunity at the OP.......


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 12, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Meditate over it.


----------



## Toro (Sep 12, 2018)

Good idea.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 12, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Ooooommmm.  Ooooommmm.  Oooooommmm.

(Nobody ever tells ya how uncomfortable this damn yoga position is.)


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 12, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Fortunately, they don´t notice.


----------



## OsteInmar (Sep 12, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> `
> The only reason Stalin declared war against Japan was for territory.
> `



Stalin declared war on Japan at the request of Roosevelt and Churchill at the Yalta Conference. The war was fought in Manchuria and the islands. The USSR defeated the imperial Kwantung army numbering 700 thousand people.
Nevertheless, not a single territory was annexed to the USSR. The USSR returned half of the island of Sakhalin, annexed by Japan in 1905 and several islands. Now the dispute is about these islands.



Bleipriester said:


> It is obvious that Russia wants to politically neutralize Japan.


How can Russia "neutralize" Japan if Japan, in fact, is a country occupied by the United States?
Half of the Japanese are sure that it was the USSR that dropped the atomic bomb, but not the US.


----------



## Windparadox (Sep 12, 2018)

OsteInmar said:


> Stalin declared war on Japan at the request of Roosevelt and Churchill at the Yalta Conference. The war was fought in Manchuria and the islands. The USSR defeated the imperial Kwantung army numbering 700 thousand people. Nevertheless, not a single territory was annexed to the USSR. The USSR returned half of the island of Sakhalin, annexed by Japan in 1905 and several islands. Now the dispute is about these islands..


`
The Soviet treaty of neutrality with Japan, like its earlier pact with Nazi Germany in August 1939, had never been thought of by either party as anything more than a mutually convenient but strictly temporary arrangement. For the Soviets, it allowed their forces to concentrate against Adolf Hitler’s 1941 invasion; at the same time, it freed Japan, after a very unsuccessful test of arms against the Soviets in Khalkin Gol, to focus its efforts on conquering China and fighting the Western powers in the Pacific.

During the Potsdam Conference in May 1945, however, Josef Stalin pledged to commit his forces to the Allied cause in the Pacific three months after Germany surrendered. After secretly transporting much of its army across the vast length of Siberia, the Soviet Union broke relations with Japan, declared war and plunged into Manchuria on August 9—right on schedule. By September some Soviet forces had made some landings in the Kurile Islands, but their relative inexperience in amphibious warfare, combined with the usual spirited Japanese resistance, limited their progress before all armed forces stood down.

Behind his promise to the Allies, of course, Stalin had hoped to make some inroads into the Far East and got what he wanted—among other things, payback by retaking Port Arthur and the establishment of a pro-Soviet regime in North Korea, though the spread of communism into China did not turn out quite the way he would have preferred.

After seeing what the soviets were doing in Europe, the US was in a hurry to capitulate Japan into surrender thus negating any need for soviet intervention.
`


----------



## OsteInmar (Sep 12, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> > Stalin declared war on Japan at the request of Roosevelt and Churchill at the Yalta Conference. The war was fought in Manchuria and the islands. The USSR defeated the imperial Kwantung army numbering 700 thousand people. Nevertheless, not a single territory was annexed to the USSR. The USSR returned half of the island of Sakhalin, annexed by Japan in 1905 and several islands. Now the dispute is about these islands..
> ...


It is immediately evident that this is found on the Internet. And the "American segment of the Internet"
Nothing is said about the operation in Manchuria.
I'll give you advice: type in google the phrase: "the Kwantung Army "and you will learn a lot of interesting ..


----------



## Windparadox (Sep 12, 2018)

OsteInmar said:


> It is immediately evident that this is found on the Internet. And the "American segment of the Internet Nothing is said about the operation in Manchuria.
> I'll give you advice: type in google the phrase: "the Kwantung Army "and you will learn a lot of interesting ..


`
BFD. History is replete lies and cover-ups. Believe in whatever turns your crank. You haven't refuted anything, that's for sure. I'll stick with what I posted.
`


----------



## OsteInmar (Sep 13, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> > It is immediately evident that this is found on the Internet. And the "American segment of the Internet Nothing is said about the operation in Manchuria.
> ...



I do not reply to your text for a simple reason:
This is a primitive American journalistic propaganda, which you got from the Internet.
I have one question:
*I want to create a new topic and paste in the text that you wrote. I will tell you how this propaganda works.
Can I insert your text and give it a link?*


Besides.
You do not know either the decisions of the Yalta Conference or the Postdams, so you confuse them. You do not know the 2 nd World War. Please do not argue with me.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 22, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> Putin expressed his wish to implement a WWII peace treaty with Japan this year.
> 
> Putin wants a peace treaty with Japan 'before the end of this year'




Until he is ready to return the territory taken at the end of WWII it is a disingenuous offer and Putin knows it.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 22, 2018)

OsteInmar said:


> ...
> Half of the Japanese are sure that it was the USSR that dropped the atomic bomb, but not the US.



Who told you that?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 22, 2018)

Russia has still never gotten over its humiliation in the Russo-Japanese War. They continue to cling to stolen territory for just that reason.


----------



## OsteInmar (Sep 23, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> Who told you that?



I do not like the Japanese, since they had a detachment of 731
As for the "Russian-Japanese War of 1905", when Japan annexed the Russian territories, I can assure you that in modern Russia it is not interesting.
The Russians believe that Emperor Nicholas II was a complete jerk, as he lost all wars and brought the Empire to the Revolution
References about the misconceptions of the Japanese about nuclear bombing, I'll give when the Moderation Forum will allow you to insert Russian links, okay?
*
Do you recognize that the USSR defeated a 1.3-1.5 millionth Kwantung Army?*


----------



## cnm (Sep 23, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


A google search showed PravdaReport denying that assertion. I think it can be ignored as a product of propaganda.

_There is such a statistics: 25 per cent of young Japanese people believe that the bombings were carried out by the USSR, and not the USA. Is it really so?_

''There are not many fools among the Japanese. Not 25 per cent.* It is a well-educated nation.* The education is superb there. Japanese schoolchildren are told about who, how, and when bombed Hiroshima and Nagasaki from the early years. I did not meet a Japanese who would claim that the Russians are guilty. On the contrary, they sympathized with us in the Chernobyl tragedy, as well as we did over the tragedy in Fukushima.''
http://www.pravdareport.com​


----------



## cnm (Sep 23, 2018)

OsteInmar said:


> References about the misconceptions of the Japanese about nuclear bombing, I'll give when the Moderation Forum will allow you to insert Russian links, okay?


You can paste or type them leaving off the www or http so they won't be active. Feel free.


----------



## OsteInmar (Sep 23, 2018)

cnm said:


> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> > References about the misconceptions of the Japanese about nuclear bombing, I'll give when the Moderation Forum will allow you to insert Russian links, okay?
> ...


Can you suggest that I color my slippers in a different color?
About 1 year ago, there were no problems with the translation.


----------



## OsteInmar (Sep 23, 2018)

cnm said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > OsteInmar said:
> ...


This was said by the Japanese Deputy Prefecture .... uh, I do not remember which year, I can look ...
But the newspaper "Pravda" does not exist very long ago ..
Therefore, there is no propaganda.


----------



## Correll (Sep 23, 2018)

OsteInmar said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Who told you that?
> ...





An army that had been in the field against a vast enemy for years, while their homeland and navy had been destroyed by the Americans?


I'm not familiar with the campaign, but that accomplishment does not sound very impressive, relative to the annals of military history.


----------



## OsteInmar (Sep 23, 2018)

Correll said:


> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


If you do not know, then do not write and do not disgrace your ignorance


----------



## Correll (Sep 23, 2018)

OsteInmar said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > OsteInmar said:
> ...




It's not really a disgrace to not be up on a single campaign in a war from over 70 years ago.


----------



## cnm (Sep 23, 2018)

OsteInmar said:


> This was said by the Japanese Deputy Prefecture


Bullshit.


----------



## cnm (Sep 23, 2018)

OsteInmar said:


> But the newspaper "Pravda" does not exist very long ago


The article is dated from three years ago. The website it was taken from is active right now.


----------



## OsteInmar (Sep 23, 2018)

cnm said:


> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> > But the newspaper "Pravda" does not exist very long ago
> ...


Then shut up and do not stink.
And do not create socks, my young Japanese moron.
You are so transparent on the Internet


----------



## CounterView (Sep 23, 2018)

Russia must nuke those bitches and sons of bitches.


----------



## OsteInmar (Sep 23, 2018)

I'm interested ..
When, finally, this "unkotare" will respond from its nickname, and not hide behind as a coward with its socks?


----------



## cnm (Sep 23, 2018)

Oh. A moron. My bad. Should have known.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 23, 2018)

OsteInmar said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Who told you that?
> ...




Then you must really hate Stalin. And, I guess, all Russians. 


Might be time to start looking ahead.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 23, 2018)

OsteInmar said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




Are you going to continue spinning ridiculous lies, comrade?


----------



## OsteInmar (Sep 23, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



A man (or woman) with a nickname Unkotare and having about 4 sock, I want to hear the answer:

1. What is the Kwantung Army
2. Number of the Kwantung Army
3. Who defeated the Kwantung Army

I answered your questions, but you do not answer ..
Therefore, I have the right to an additional question:

What is the Japanese detachment 731?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 23, 2018)

OsteInmar said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > OsteInmar said:
> ...




I don't teach for free. You never finished high school? No Google in your gulag? If you want to read about how the Soviets tagged along at the end of the war in the Pacific when Japan had already been essentially defeated, knock yourself out. 

And, no socks here, comrade.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 23, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> Putin expressed his wish to implement a WWII peace treaty with Japan this year.
> 
> Putin wants a peace treaty with Japan 'before the end of this year'



He doesn't really want one.


----------



## OsteInmar (Sep 23, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> OsteInmar said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I understood you.
I answered your questions, but you do not answer my questions ..
You do not have 4, but 5 socks.
You're just a coward ..
You do not know anything in History, but only you are curled on the forum. Many Americans do not like you.

You got a new enemy.
I beat illiterate freaks, regardless of their nationality.
So shut your mouth an anonymous girl / guy or man / woman or Japanese / American.

Get Out!


----------

